# automatyczne montowanie urządzeń usb - brak dostępu

## sarven

Chciałem sobie dziś ustawić w KDE, aby po podłączeniu urządzenia usb (obecnie posiadam dysk twardy na usb) następowało automatyczne montowanie. Skonfigurowałem kernela, zainstalowałem co trzeba, dodałem użytkownika do grupy usb, ivman.

Po podłączeniu urządzenia pokazuje się ładne okienko z pytaniem co chce zrobić, wybieram opcje, urządzenie jest montowane... i tu się pojawia problem. Jak zrobić, aby user miał prawa zapisu na dysku? Mogę montować/odmontowywać urządzenie i na tym zabawa się kończy. W fstabie mam usunięte opcje dotyczące urządzeń /dev/sda, bo wtedy nie działa automatyczne montowanie.

----------

## Nomen

Dodaj użytkownika do plugdev:

gpasswd -a wiesiek plugdev

Sprawdź czy masz w make.conf flagi USE="arts dbus hal kde qt" 

Jeśli używasz k3b w /etc/portage/package.use wpisz app-cdr/k3b -hal

Teraz:

emerge dbus && emerge hal && emerge pmount && emerge kdebase-kioslaves

Po wszystkim :

nano -w /etc/pmount.allow

i dopisz:

```
/dev/sdc1

/dev/sdc2

/dev/sdc3

/dev/sdc4

/dev/sdc5

/dev/sdc6

/dev/sdc7
```

Potem we właściwościach pulpitu zaznacz sobie które urządzenia mają być pokazywane na pulpicie.

----------

## sarven

poza dodaniem listy urządzeń, to wszystko miałem już ustawione i zainstalowane, tak jak napisałeś. tylko, że ciągle mam na urządzeniu tylko prawa do odczytu. na roocie oczywiscie dziala. dodam, że mam na tym dysku partycje reiserfs.

----------

## Nomen

 *sarven wrote:*   

>  Skonfigurowałem kernela, zainstalowałem co trzeba, dodałem użytkownika do grupy usb, ivman.
> 
> .

 

A do grupy plugdev dodałeś ?

----------

## sarven

tak, dodałem

----------

## Raku

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeśli używasz k3b w /etc/portage/package.use wpisz app-cdr/k3b -hal
> 
> 

 

mogę zapytać po co to?

----------

## ilny

 *Nomen wrote:*   

>  Sprawdź czy masz w make.conf flagi USE="arts dbus hal kde qt" 

 

Mnie natomiast zastanawia jak się ma do tego wszystkiego arts ?   :Wink: 

----------

## sarven

dobrze wszyscy wiemy, że arts wcale nie jest do tego potrzebny  :Wink:  chociaż z drugiej strony, to z tych wszystkich rzeczy, tylko jego mi brakuje...  :Razz: 

----------

## Nomen

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Nomen wrote:*   
> 
> Jeśli używasz k3b w /etc/portage/package.use wpisz app-cdr/k3b -hal
> 
>  
> ...

 

Złe wspomnienia z windy kiedy było włączone automatyczne powiadamianie o wkładanym cedeku.

 *ilny wrote:*   

>  *Nomen wrote:*    Sprawdź czy masz w make.conf flagi USE="arts dbus hal kde qt"  
> 
> Mnie natomiast zastanawia jak się ma do tego wszystkiego arts ?  

 

emerge -pvt kdebase-kioslaves

```
These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.3  +arts -debug +hal -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -ldap -openexr +samba -xinerama 0 kB

```

Nie jest konieczne, ale skoro można ją zaaplikować to wolałem włączyć  :Razz: 

----------

## piotruspan

 *Quote:*   

> Nie jest konieczne, ale skoro można ją zaaplikować to wolałem włączyć 

 

a moze lepiej najpierw poczytac do czego kazda flaga sluzy i nie wlaczac wszystkiego na pale ?

http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

----------

## sarven

a może lepiej ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł, jak ustawić u mnie prawa do zapisu?  :Razz: 

SKLEJONE:

skoro nikt nie ma już pomysłu to ja chyba mam  :Smile: 

więc moim pomysłem jest to, że to coś z systemem plików. dzisiaj podpiąłem pod usb pendriva i okazało się, że mogę tam bez problemu zapisywać dane. na dysku twardym mam partycje reiserfs i to chyba po prostu jakiś problem z nią.

od raku: sklejone dwa posty

----------

## KotBehemot

a ja mam inny problem, gdy wsadzam pendrie'a wszystko ladnie sie wyswietla co chce dalej zrobic z urzadzeniem itd. no to klikam otworz w. i wtedy odpala mi sie konqueror i wywala taki oto komunikat:

```
mount: can't find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
```

Na pytanie czy dodalem do etc/pmount.allow /dev/sd* odpowiadam ze tak dodalem, jedno mnie tylko zastanawia, dlaczego gdy patrze do /dev to tam jest tylko sda a nie ma sda1...sda7 no i gdy odpalam jeszcze cfdisk /dev/sda wyala mi kolejny blad ze cos jest nie tak z superblockami natomiast gdy fdiskiem patrze to pokazuje mi 7 partycji tylko ze tez wywala problem z superblockami

Ktos wie co jest nie tak??

----------

## KotBehemot

Ok rozwiazalem ten problem, po pierwsze moj kernel nie mial defaultowego kodowania i sie o to czepial, ale potem pojawil sie inny problem nie moglem odmontowac, znaczy raz moglem raz nie moglem mowil ze nie jestem root'em dziwne rzeczy w zwiazku z tym postanowilem uruchomic ivmana jako zwykly user oraz usunalem z rc-update z poziomu default, no i o dziwo to poskutkowalo teraz moge montowac i odmontowywac w bardzo przyjemny dla oczu sposob.

Ok ale pomimo ze moj user byl i jest w dalszym ciagu dodany do grupy plugdev, a z tego co sie orientuje ivman nalezy do grupy plugdev, to nie daje mi wciaz odpowiedzi dlaczego w momencie gdy mam ivmana w rc-update na default to sie pluje przy odmontowywaniu ze nie jestem root'em a gdy mam ivmana w ~/.kde/Autostart to wszystko piknie smiga...

----------

## mrto

Już to gdzieś podawałem, ale dam jeszcze raz:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ivman#Setting_up

W skrócie, jeśli uruchamiasz ivman przy boot'owaniu to montuje pendriv'ey jako root i jako root może je odmontowywać. Przy uruchamianiu per user nie ma takiego problemu.

----------

## KotBehemot

Mhm no tak racja, a teraz mam inny problem. Montowac i odmontowywac moge bez zadnych problemow, tylko ze takie aplikacje jak k3b, nerolinux (gdy odpalam nerolinux to wywala mi taki komunikat:

```
NeroLinux has detected that one of your IDE devices is already mounted. As NeroLinux needs to have exlusive access to the device, mounted devices might not be usable. The following device is currently mounted: /dev/hdb mounted in /media/hdb (iso9660 ro, nosuid, nodev, uid=1000 gid=100)
```

)

, czy tez cedega maja problemy bo nie mam wpisu w fstab'ie. Jesli uruchomie k3b jako root, to oczywiscie dziala to dobrze, bez wpisow do fstab. A poniewaz ja nie chce miec tego wpisu odnosnie czytnika do /etc/fstab, to pytanie brzmi: czy da sie to jakos rozwiazac?

----------

